# Arghhh a scary monster!!!!



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

HI GUYS
ME AND ZAC HAD A PLAY SESSION THE OTHER DAY IT WAS SOOO FUNNY ZAC THINKS HES A MONSTER WELL HE IS A LITTLE MONSTER HA HA HA

HOPE YOU FIND THE PICS AS FUNY AS I DID LOL










RIGHT MUMMY LETS PLAY










IM GONNA GET YOU MUMMY LOL










PLAY MUMMY PLAY!!!!










HIGH FIVE YEAHHHH










RAWWWWRRRRRRRRRR IM A SCARY MONSTER!!!!!!! DID I SCARE YO MUMMY?


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

awww he is to cute love those faces he pulls


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh, gosh, he is adorable! What a cute little clown.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Lmao that is hilarious! He's soooo cute! X


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Omigosh, just too adorable!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

What a cute little guy. He's got some awfully cute monster faces


----------



## IHeartBK (Jan 27, 2009)

Pinkchi said:


> Lmao that is hilarious! He's soooo cute! X


Exactly. That was comedy.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I just LOVE that last picture!!! That is just too cute and funny. LOL!!! I like how he wrinkles up his little nose. Hilarious.

Brodysom


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

That was hilarious! He is an adorable pup.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

He is such a darlin. I am sure he is just a joy to have around!


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

Too cute. He is adorable.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Awww, he plays like my lil Bailey! Very Cute!!!!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

aww thanks for all the nice comments hes full of fun he has a right wee funn personality 
xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You should get him on TV.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Ahh That was so scary lol, too cute!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww he is hilarious, what a cutie. He is one scary wee guy!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww too cute! funny faces!


----------



## Lyanne (Oct 29, 2008)

You snapped that camera at just the right time - excellent pics!!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you i was happy snapping lol

xxx


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Too funny! 

He's a cutie!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww............He is the cutest little monster.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

What fantastic shots! Those would be perfect for ihasahotdog.com...those pics are just begging for cute n' funny captions!  Great camera working there!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Awww thank you 
but i think it was the good model i had lol


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

He's too cute. Those are really funny!


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

what a tough guy!


----------



## mggy91au (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow what a cute scary little monster. He might frighten some poor unsuspecting moth or something. lol.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww, scary and yet soo cute too! Can I ask, was he at the top of the stairs? If I pretend to stalk Adam when he is at the top of the stairs he also goes mental, play bowing and running about like a loon!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

yes thats what i was doing creeping up the stairs he was going mad jumping out at me and then running away it was soooo funny think i enjoyed just as much as he did


----------



## Marcia&Hercules (Dec 27, 2008)

lolololol, those are sooo funny!!!


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

those were great!


----------



## labouille (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh so nice!!
The mine do the same


----------

